# My New Addition :)



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

He is currently unamed! I'm thinking of Archie, but then I thought that all my hamsters names have had a eeeeeeeee sound at the end

I wanted to call him Mimi but have been told I'm not allowed because he will turn gay and get picked on HAHA!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Awww cute


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

arghhhh.......ha......help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't breath!!!!!!!!!!! Cuteness overload!!!! The teeny tiny eyes!!!! Oh sooooooooooooooo beautiful.

Archie is a great name!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I have to admit, all my hamster's names end with an eeee sound
-Eddie
-Lillie
-Kimmi
-Bibi
-Lispy

And my new hamster is called Stewie :lol:

I think Mimi is a cute name! I like the name Stevie 

You think that's gay, Stewie lives in a pink zoozone :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah he is such a ickle baba...

MMM Names he looks like a ickle rebel..lol 



MIMI is a girls name..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol they all have eeeeee at the end of their names cause they are all cutieeeeeeeeeeeeeee's... lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I have to admit, all my hamster's names end with an eeee sound
> -Eddie
> -Lillie
> -Kimmi
> ...


I used to live with a girl called Stevie!

Archie or Alfie? I cannnnot choose!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I used to live with a girl called Stevie!
> 
> Archie or Alfie? I cannnnot choose!


You can't call him Stevie then, that would be a little creepy :lol:

I like Alfie, Archie to me sounds like an old mans name lol, Archibald! x


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Alfie 

very cute hammie

x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> You can't call him Stevie then, that would be a little creepy :lol:
> 
> I like Alfie, Archie to me sounds like an old mans name lol, Archibald! x


yeah didn't really like her either! Stuck up, rich, only child :/

Hmmm I like Alfie 

He is such a baby and falls asleep everywhere!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Alfie is cool too. Where did you get him from? xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> [email protected]


Got mine from [email protected] He's still very nervous and untame even after 2 weeks. They don't handle them much at [email protected]

Only got him from there cos there weren't any in the local shelter, and I was impatient lol x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked at shelters and looked on preloved for a rescue but there wasn't any in my area!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I asked cos the pic is of you holding him! Though he is young and the younger (with limits!!) the better!

He is an absolute cuddly toy!!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah I asked cos the pic is of you holding him! Though he is young and the younger (with limits!!) the better!
> 
> He is an absolute cuddly toy!!! xx


Haha, was that a dig at [email protected]? lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol well not entirely....just they can sell older hamsters who havent been handled much....which can be harder to handle.

I got my Roma when she 3.5 weeks!! Only bit me once and that was when i stuck my finger in her house....was very early on!! Not done again!!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol well not entirely....just they can sell older hamsters who havent been handled much....which can be harder to handle.
> 
> I got my Roma when she 3.5 weeks!! Only bit me once and that was when i stuck my finger in her house....was very early on!! Not done again!!! xx


I don't even know how old Stewie is, they couldn't tell me for definate! I think he's about 5-6 weeks.

3.5 weeks is very young! Yet a good age for handling.
I saw a fat female syrian on her own, she was very cute, but looked about 5 months old!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They told me he was 8 weeks old cos they couldn't go before then! There was no hamster in the adoption. Only Degus... which I would be murdered if i got some of them!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeah I agree....but the girl wanted rid really....i didnt know it was young! 

Fat could be pregnant...poor thing!!

I think he will come round though....just keep up with attention etc. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> They told me he was 8 weeks old cos they couldn't go before then! There was no hamster in the adoption. Only Degus... which I would be murdered if i got some of them!


Lol! No they are supposed to be ok from 4 weeks....basically when they are properly on solid food!!

I am jealous though.....thats a imac fantasy isnt it??? xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh yeah I agree....but the girl wanted rid really....i didnt know it was young!
> 
> Fat could be pregnant...poor thing!!
> 
> I think he will come round though....just keep up with attention etc. xx


I admit he's squealing less, progress is slow but steady


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> I admit he's squealing less, progress is slow but steady


Yay go Stewie!!  xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yay go Stewie!!  xx


BTW, that was a bit stupid sticking your finger in Roma's house. It's like if someone was prodding me with a stick when sleeping, I'd punch them to the ground :lol: x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol! No they are supposed to be ok from 4 weeks....basically when they are properly on solid food!!
> 
> I am jealous though.....thats a imac fantasy isnt it??? xx


Yup its a double one! Think only paid £15 for it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> BTW, that was a bit stupid sticking your finger in Roma's house. It's like if someone was prodding me with a stick when sleeping, I'd punch them to the ground :lol: x


Yup.....apparently she agrees with you lol!!



CharleyRogan said:


> Yup its a double one! Think only paid £15 for it.


Ok....officially jealous!! I've been looking for ages for one in that price range!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Ok....officially jealous!! I've been looking for ages for one in that price range!! xx


Is that Charley's blood I smell? :lol:

They are awesome cages, but what is the access like on the top floor (sleeping area) ?? x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty good, just screw the lids off and can easily access. Or can just take the top off!

If you have any good big cages, i'd be willing to swap!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Pretty good, just screw the lids off and can easily access. Or can just take the top off!
> 
> If you have any good big cages, i'd be willing to swap!


I have a cambridge and zoozone
....which are currently vaccated:laugh:

Are you looking to upsize when he's a little older and bigger? If you looked on an earlier thread by Paws&claws, she got a cambridge for a fiver x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Can you buy another imac and add it on to make another story like this


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Princess Neeco came from [email protected], I reckon she was older than 8 weeks as she was huge compared to all the rest...
It took about a week before we had her all calm. and able to handle.. It was a joint effort with me and our Jamie... He is very confident with the rodents.. 

Your hammie is so cute. xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Can you buy another imac and add it on to make another story like this


Yup! Mines only got 2 floors though. Looking to get something bigger, but not like a rat cage.

He is a climber, but doesn't really like the wheel. Not seen him run in it yet!

I never thought of putting a big tube like your purple one. I have a green one somewhere!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup! Mines only got 2 floors though. Looking to get something bigger, but not like a rat cage.
> 
> He is a climber, but doesn't really like the wheel. Not seen him run in it yet!
> 
> I never thought of putting a big tube like your purple one. I have a green one somewhere!


ohh, that's not my cage! It's foxxy cleopatra's  Jelous as hell tho lol
My hamster is completely addicted to his wheel, run's himself to exhaustion!


----------

